# Anyone build a cyborg drive



## Veepedaldude (Feb 6, 2020)

It's a simple pedal.  I've built quite a few pedals. I've done all the basic trouble shooting.  Anyone else have problems?


----------



## Robert (Feb 6, 2020)

I see a pretty big issue in the schematic, but I'm not sure when that actually occurred...  this one has been verified.

Let me check the PCBs in the morning to see if they're affected.


----------



## Veepedaldude (Feb 6, 2020)

Cool. I have pretty rad case for it.


----------



## Robert (Feb 6, 2020)

I've always had a thing for this one.

I wanted an original for years but they almost never showed up for sale used until recently.


----------



## Veepedaldude (Feb 6, 2020)

The whole synth style filter seems rad.


----------



## Robert (Feb 6, 2020)

Does your PCB have a "Rev2" marking anywhere on the back?


----------



## Veepedaldude (Feb 7, 2020)

I'll take a look when I get home.


----------



## Veepedaldude (Feb 8, 2020)

No markings. Did I mess it up?


----------



## Veepedaldude (Feb 9, 2020)

What's the scoop?


----------

